# Crossing gate question



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a Bachmann automatic crossing gate and the ground is busted into pieces.How do the gates work? Can I make the gates work without the ground piece?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are several models of Bachmann automatic crossing gates.

Which of these do you have?

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

Maybe with that knowledge one of us could come up with
a suggestion for you.

Don


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

It came from an 80s or 90s Bachmann Double Diesel set. It's like any of the top row.Maybe I need a better quality piece


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*animation of signal crossings*

Yes, crossing gates are really cool items to have on your model railroad. Thats partially why I got into this hobby. I guess you could say, it's on my must to do list of eventuals.  Recently, I even saw one with really small red flashing lights on the crossing arm.
Regard's,tr1


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

Tyco had a single & if cars were longer the gate would go up & down 
Is there a way to keep gate down on these?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Generally, those trainset plastic pieces aren't worth the trouble. You could use servos or switch machines wired under the table and a couple of optical sensor to make a much better one from scratch. Hardened music wire is a good choice for an actuating rod to connect your machine to the gate arm.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> Generally, those trainset plastic pieces aren't worth the trouble. You could use servos or switch machines wired under the table and a couple of optical sensor to make a much better one from scratch. Hardened music wire is a good choice for an actuating rod to connect your machine to the gate arm.


Yes, the servos would move the arms slowly and look more realistic.
The sudden snap down type look odd and toy like.

A tortoise motor would do the same and it's on board switch could
control the lights, tho you would need a flasher.

Don


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you all


----------

